# Screw in eyelets on a natural.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone out there made a natural (or even a board cut) witrh screw in eyelets to use chinese tubes? I am thinking of doing this.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I have. And Shot in The Foot (Jeff) has made several.
Important: Use super glue or epoxy on them.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes ive been doing them for years heres sone, and make sure you use a long tread and good glue, ive never had one pull out on me yet, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very nice, do you use them with flatbands too?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow
Real nice looking forks. 
The eye hook deal has been around for a while. A good installion is safe indeed.
But..I seen a guy who made one,,and one of the hooks came out at full draw...and just missed his eye.
I think making it an OTT shooter would work much better than the hooks. Easier on the bands and they would last longer. 
IMHO


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are great examples! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you guys drill holes first or just wrestle them in?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What happens if one comes out because of a flaw or fatigue in the wood! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Tex*, that would be disasterous, but I think it's a very remote possibility, unless you keep the slingshot for quite a few years. Especially if you are only shooting easy-draw chinese tubes. Course, that's my own opinion and I'm comfortable with the risk involved.

*RM*, I drill a hole smaller than the screws and fill with super glue, then screw them in.

Would never use this method for anything too strong.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you put the eyes so they are looking side wards the bands or tubes sit in the middle of the eye not pulling on the top, i use a glue that you mix the type that you use a hardner, and only drill the tinyest of holes, i do put thera band gold and black on them, the idea of the eyes is so you can put any type of elastic on, my old slingshot i had for over 10 years and it never pulled a eye out, and i put all sorts of elastic on , from the 6mm square stuff to harpoon elastic on it, jeff


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

whats bad with over the top...............?
it seems like a disaster is comming


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If i get long enough screws they will not pop out.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

It suits some, but personally I would be scared to - I value my eyes greatly!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> It suits some, but personally I would be scared to - I value my eyes greatly!


If you put them in propley they are very safe, l i use very long threds iif im using thera bands and 8 strands tubes, like i said before my old one was over 10 year old and would have lasted a other 10 year if not pinched out my car, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> It suits some, but personally I would be scared to - I value my eyes greatly!


Sam, I value my eyes too. I worked in the construction trades for 32 years. Trust me, guys in the trades take greater chances of getting hit in the eyes and all sorts of other possible disasters every day. One gets to learn _how much_ of a chance he's taking. If I were as scared and careful as you and Tex want to be, I'd stay away from slingshots altogether.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> It suits some, but personally I would be scared to - I value my eyes greatly!


Sam, I value my eyes too. I worked in the construction trades for 32 years. Trust me, guys in the trades take greater chances of getting hit in the eyes and all sorts of other possible disasters every day. One gets to learn _how much_ of a chance he's taking. If I were as scared and careful as you and Tex want to be, I'd stay away from slingshots altogether.
[/quote]
Says the guy that butchered his right hand...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm tough. Pain is my biatch!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm tough. Pain is my biatch!




You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to _me_? Then who the h*ll else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the f*ck do you think you're talking to?


----------

